# revolutionary eduwerk alternative, using FreeBSD (server)?



## Spartrekus (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello,

Would you know a possible, free opensource alternative to the revolutionary *Apple EDUWERK* using FreeBSD / Unix / Linux / NetBSD / OpenBSD / (Android) / ... ?

Apple classroom for revolutionary methods of education : 









						ACP und McWERK setzen Segel für digitale Bildungsrevolution
					

Die IT-Dienstleister ACP und McWERK bündeln ihre Kompetenzen. ACP eduWERK wird Österreichs größter Schulpartner für Digitales Lernen.




					blog.acp.at
				




thanks you in advance and best regards


----------

